# Jon Lajoie



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

are there any other good songs by him, like these ones:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Can I ask, do you enjoy any non-classical music, or just making fun of it?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't have a problem with a satire of top 40 bland pop songs, but musically those are even worse than most commercial music these days


----------

